# Competitive commuters



## Origamist (27 Jan 2010)

Three incidents in 4 miles last night:

1. At Oval pulling away from the lights a tall guy comes along side me, about a foot from my left elbow trying to overtake but can't make it stick as I'm still accelerating. A bus up ahead is pulling-in and the guy to my left is now blocking me so I'm forced to brake in order to let him go past as he didn't have the legs (in my less altruistic days I would have leant on him...) .

2. Just past Stockwell tube a guy on a Giant or Trek undertakes me at speed in the bus lane as I'm braking hard after spotting a car indicating to pull into a side road. I shout "take it easy" as I was half-expecting him to be bonnet surfing at 20mph, but thankfully the driver had seen him. I pass this guy further up the road.

3. At Balham tube another guy tries to jump on my wheel and get a draft. Unfortunatlely, a car pulls a U-turn right in front of us at 25mph - I can only warn the drafter with a panicky shout and swerve hard right and miss the car by a foot. The guy behind, brakes squealing, just avoids the car by a few inches...


----------



## Twenty Inch (27 Jan 2010)

Not "competitive" so much as "idiotic". Newbies on fast bikes who haven't yet learnt their limitations or how to read the road.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Jan 2010)

All on your brompton Origamist? 



Origamist said:


> (in my less altruistic days I would have leant on him...)



This made me actually laugh out loud for real. Despite being little, I rather like a bit of argy bargy, normally on skates though.


----------



## ttcycle (27 Jan 2010)

Just seems stupid and there's a need to hurry somewhere without awareness of other traffic on the road or the conditions. Lack of road sense. I sadly am not sure these guys will learn to ride better for their own safety. See row after row of people on the commute that are just in too much of a hurry or adamant at trying to pass everyone. Sad egotists


----------



## Origamist (27 Jan 2010)

BentMikey said:


> All on your brompton Origamist?
> 
> 
> 
> This made me actually laugh out loud for real. Despite being little, I rather like a bit of argy bargy, normally on skates though.



On the fixed. When I commuted on my folding bikes I would get raced every night...

It's a real shame you couldn't make it last night as it would have made for a good film!


----------



## jimboalee (27 Jan 2010)

No competition where I go.

The only other two 'regular' cyclists out at half past five in the morning are riding on the footpath.


----------



## scouserinlondon (27 Jan 2010)

The two sets of lights in quick succession near stockwell tube lead to loads of dickheads doing crazy things. 90% of the time there's a bus out of service just ahead of stockwell tube south on the A3. As a result I always position myself towards the RHS of the bus lane to pass the obstacle. 

The number of people who will do crazy overtaking and filtering to get to the front and then go like the clappers only to pull out at the last second to avoid the bus with no observation is astounding. I tend to signal and take secondary in the right hand lane just to avoid a bike pile up.


----------



## Twenty Inch (27 Jan 2010)

But scouser people drive like that too. I do a lot of M-way driving - I consistently see people getting right up behind the 60mph-limited truck then swing right into the middle lane with little or no warning or consideration of the speeds involved. Idiots, most of them.


----------



## Cab (27 Jan 2010)

Its often a sign of inexperience; you get overtaken and then the guy is clearly pooped, so you give him a moment and sail on past him. Its worse when they try to undertake you, of course, especially when the sudden realisation of why you were in primary happens while they're coming alongside (the car sticking his nose into the main road, a pedestrian you anticipated and he hasn't, etc.)


----------



## Origamist (27 Jan 2010)

Small world. I'm pretty sure this is guy No 2 on my list. It's from a chap called "Bassjunkieuk" on the Silly Commuting Racing Thread on BikeRadar. I'm not sure I'm a "man mountain" and no mention of the left turning car, but the bike on his blog is what I saw and I'm pretty sure he turned off at Bedford Hill. I guess it could be a coincidence...

Post by bassjunkieuk:



> It seems this leaving a bit earlier malarky is throwing me onto the Drag Strip along with a bunch of other rather quick riders!
> Last nights was a man mountain on a single speed and a chap on a Bianchi. It was SS guy that had me first, I managed to hold my own at the first few sets of lights away from Stockwell tube but by the time we got to Clapham Common his slight lead meant he got pulled out a longer lead due to some very nice filtering at one point. I tried to re-catch him but could only manage to keep the gap roughly equal past Clapham Common despite nudging mid-20's
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/vie...rt=16640&sid=0639f10430cb96cbf497d40964cd89f0


----------



## ttcycle (27 Jan 2010)

Seriously, you're a man mountain?? That's funny. Plus it was fixed not ss but that's being pedantic.

Seems like he doesn't realise he was cycling in a pathetically stupid way to try and maintain the lead.


----------



## theclaud (27 Jan 2010)

ttcycle said:


> *Seriously, you're a man mountain*?? That's funny. Plus it was fixed not ss but that's being pedantic.
> 
> Seems like he doesn't realise he was cycling in a pathetically stupid way to try and maintain the lead.



With "huge and rather strong-looking legs" . Is there a homoerotic element to this ultra-competitive commuting, by any chance?


----------



## Origamist (27 Jan 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Seriously, you're a man mountain?? That's funny. Plus it was fixed not ss but that's being pedantic.
> 
> Seems like he doesn't realise he was cycling in a pathetically stupid way to try and maintain the lead.



I was wearing "slimming" black too, so I'm offended! I'm going to change my username to Matt Everest (boom, boom).

I guess he might not have seen the car indicating, or just took the risk that the car wouldn't hook him - a risky strategy.


----------



## ttcycle (27 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> With "huge and rather strong-looking legs" . Is there a homoerotic element to this ultra-competitive commuting, by any chance?


----------



## ttcycle (27 Jan 2010)

Ah Matt!!!

Stopit!! That's just too much - having met you, you're far from bulky - this person you raced sounds like a complete idiot.


----------



## Origamist (27 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> With "huge and rather strong-looking legs" . Is there a homoerotic element to this ultra-competitive commuting, by any chance?



I'm sure there's a lost Genet masterpiece about cycling and homoeroticism...

I can't talk though, I was wearing a black winter Rapha cap and wiggling my arse in the air whilst trackstanding - it may have looked like a courtship display.


----------



## ttcycle (27 Jan 2010)

Origamist said:


> I'm sure there's a lost Genet masterpiece about cycling and homoeroticism...
> 
> I can't talk though, I was wearing a black winter Rapha cap and wiggling my arse in the air whilst trackstanding - it may have looked like a courtship display.



That's too subtle, next time just wink, blow a kiss and wave


----------



## theclaud (27 Jan 2010)

Origamist said:


> I'm sure there's a lost Genet masterpiece about cycling and homoeroticism...
> 
> I can't talk though, *I was wearing a black winter Rapha cap and wiggling my arse in the air whilst trackstanding* - it may have looked like a courtship display.



You minx, Origamist! Although I have to say your trackstanding stills are exceptional. I reckon it's 50-50 as to whether he was admiring those or your lithe outlines...


----------



## Origamist (27 Jan 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Ah Matt!!!
> 
> Stopit!! That's just too much - having met you, you're far from bulky - this person you raced sounds like a complete idiot.



Indeed, I'm svelte, TT, not like Bollo or MacB. 

I wasn't racing this chap - he was racing me - honest!


----------



## theclaud (27 Jan 2010)

Oh, and as for masterpieces on cycling and homoeroticism - Dellzeqq wrote one on this very forum. _For Linf!_ I'll go and find it.


----------



## arallsopp (27 Jan 2010)

Tricky though, isn't it. These last few nights, I've been sailing along at a reasonable (but not particularly hurried) lick. Invariably, some cycle ninja will push past me, weave around infront, shed speed, and leave me with a 'do I overtake' dilemma. If I do, he'll put on double efforts to take me back (which will see him victorious at the first pinch point / hazard / red light), if I don't I've got to slow down a bit.

The commute is too long to travel at anything under normal pace, but I don't really want to have his death on my conscience when he blats across a red light to regain his lead.

Sounds crazy, but I've been finding detours rather than antagonise them.


----------



## ttcycle (27 Jan 2010)

arallsopp, tis true but ultimately you aren't the one racing and also not the one responsible for other cyclists actions.

Don't know about origamist, he seems like the proper example of a risk taking commuter racer to me


----------



## thelurker (27 Jan 2010)

ttcycle said:


> That's too subtle, next time just wink, blow a kiss and wave



wink from where?


----------



## scouserinlondon (27 Jan 2010)

Twenty Inch said:


> But scouser people drive like that too. I do a lot of M-way driving - I consistently see people getting right up behind the 60mph-limited truck then swing right into the middle lane with little or no warning or consideration of the speeds involved. Idiots, most of them.



had the same thought today as two motorcyclists were shouting at each other.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2010)

What a shame. A bit of light insinuation about the homoerotic appeal of competitive commuting and an otherwise promising thread withers and dies. Are those in Commuting anxiously reflecting on their sexuality?


----------



## Dan B (28 Jan 2010)

ttcycle said:


> That's too subtle, next time just wink, blow a kiss and wave





scouserinlondon said:


> had the same thought today as two motorcyclists were shouting at each other.



Does that help?


----------



## BentMikey (28 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> What a shame. A bit of light insinuation about the homoerotic appeal of competitive commuting and an otherwise promising thread withers and dies. Are those in Commuting anxiously reflecting on their sexuality?




Errrrr... no.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Errrrr... no.



Well, I was kinda joking, BM. I just thought it might make a nice change as a Commuting discussion topic .


----------



## Origamist (28 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> What a shame. A bit of light insinuation about the homoerotic appeal of competitive commuting and an otherwise promising thread withers and dies. Are those in Commuting anxiously reflecting on their sexuality?



What kind of curb ball is that to throw into commuting, TC. All we know about is lane positioning, RLJing, and powerful bike lights. You'll be asking us if we've read the "Well of Loneliness" next...

However, as no one else will play ball - when spring comes I often feel a shudder of excitement when I pass a roadie with shaved legs...


----------



## GrasB (28 Jan 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Tricky though, isn't it. These last few nights, I've been sailing along at a reasonable (but not particularly hurried) lick. Invariably, some cycle ninja will push past me, weave around infront, shed speed, and leave me with a 'do I overtake' dilemma. If I do, he'll put on double efforts to take me back (which will see him victorious at the first pinch point / hazard / red light), if I don't I've got to slow down a bit.
> 
> The commute is too long to travel at anything under normal pace, but I don't really want to have his death on my conscience when he blats across a red light to regain his lead.
> 
> Sounds crazy, but I've been finding detours rather than antagonise them.


Due to my route I don't have to contend with people like this in town but have had it on the open road. My solution is simple; hold my own a bit back at their pace for a min or so & when there's a small incline or a head wind go for a killer drop making sure you're seated when you pass them. Someone blasting passed them seated usually gives them the idea that you're rather quick & not someone to mess with.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2010)

Origamist said:


> What kind of curb ball is that to throw into commuting, TC. All we know about is lane positioning, RLJing, and powerful bike lights. You'll be asking us if we've read the "Well of Loneliness" next...
> 
> However, as no one else will play ball - when spring comes I often feel a shudder of excitement when I pass a roadie with shaved legs...



That's the spirit!


----------



## Twenty Inch (28 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> That's the spirit!




Last time I shared my homoerotic leanings on this board, my taste in men was criticised. : (


----------



## ttcycle (28 Jan 2010)

Alas I cannot comment TC on the man on man attractions between my fellow commuters


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2010)

Twenty Inch said:


> Last time I shared my homoerotic leanings with you, you criticised my taste in men....I'm still hurt.



I did? I don't remember! How can I have been so insensitive?


----------



## Twenty Inch (28 Jan 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Alas I cannot comment TC on the man on man attractions between my fellow commuters




You commented on mine, said I had rubbish taste in men.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Alas I cannot comment TC on the man on man attractions between my fellow commuters



Third party observations are valid, I think!


----------



## Twenty Inch (28 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> I did? I don't remember! How can I have been so insensitive?



Sorry, wasn't you, it was TTCycle.

I quite fancy Chris Hoy, and Chris Bryant, fwiw, in a manly, guy-love-not-gay-love kind of a way, of course. Obviously have a thing for muscly blondes.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2010)

Twenty Inch said:


> You commented on mine, said I had rubbish taste in men.



Are you confusing the TTCs with the TCs? I'm flattered - she's faster than me.


----------



## ttcycle (28 Jan 2010)

Did I twenty?!!!

When? Are you hallucinating posts from TC and myself?

TC,if you give me permission...oh well...ok then...

This could be a momentous can of worms/room 101 moment waiting to happen


----------



## ttcycle (28 Jan 2010)

AHHH yes...yes that's right- awful taste in men that was after mocking 'the girl is quick on bike for a girl oh and she was a looker' thread-yawn yawn

Yeah it is questionable isn't it? Muscly blondes...urgh


----------



## BentMikey (28 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> Well, I was kinda joking, BM. I just thought it might make a nice change as a Commuting discussion topic .



 Must have missed off the winky there.


----------



## FCN (2 Feb 2010)

tee hee, he said "winky"


----------



## MacB (2 Feb 2010)

Origamist said:


> Indeed, I'm svelte, TT, not like Bollo or MacB.
> 
> I wasn't racing this chap - he was racing me - honest!



Hmmm, head towards homerotic territory and then my name pops up, I'm flattered O. You wouldn't be the first but you'd be the first in a very long time

either that or you were just having a casual dig at the fat bastards


----------



## Origamist (2 Feb 2010)

MacB said:


> Hmmm, head towards homerotic territory and then my name pops up, I'm flattered O. You wouldn't be the first but you'd be the first in a very long time
> 
> either that or you were just having a casual dig at the fat bastards



Hey, it's me who's the man mountain - you're more of a mound by comparison...

How about some shots of depilated calves, MacB - that should get the homoerotic juices flowing...


----------



## MacB (2 Feb 2010)

Mound.....MOUND!!!!! oh yes, O is steadily making his way to the front of the little black book


----------



## ttcycle (2 Feb 2010)

I thought this thread had died...!!


----------



## Origamist (2 Feb 2010)

I see the BikeRadar thread has been updated. My favourite contribution is from Stu who states that he has met me and I'm an "OK" guy - talk about being damned with faint praise!


----------



## ttcycle (2 Feb 2010)

Yeah, just middling, demoted from man mountain..that must hurt. And there you were, preening yourself for your anticipated queue of male admirers...


----------



## MacB (2 Feb 2010)

I just had a look at that thread on Bike Radar, this scalping lark's serious stuff


----------



## Debian (2 Feb 2010)

Well I'm not competitive in the normal course of events but I do like to ride fast (well, fast for me anyway ).

So this morning about half way through my commute I see a guy about half my age on a bike up ahead. He's pedalling like the clappers, obviously in a lowish gear on a very slight uphill.

I went past him like he was standing still.

It gave me a warm glow inside I can tell you.


----------



## joebingo (3 Feb 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Yeah it is questionable isn't it? Muscly blondes...urgh



Hey, it's either that or being fat blonde


----------



## theclaud (3 Feb 2010)

Debian said:


> I see a guy about half my age on a bike up ahead. He's pedalling like the clappers, obviously in a lowish gear on a very slight uphill.
> 
> I went past him like he was standing still.



Never mind all that. What were his calves like?


----------



## iLB (4 Feb 2010)

Origamist said:


> Hey, it's me who's the man mountain - you're more round by comparison...
> .





MacB said:


> Round.....ROUND!!!!! oh yes, O is steadily making his way to the front of the little black book


----------



## Debian (4 Feb 2010)

theclaud said:


> Never mind all that. What were his calves like?



I didn't notice. What with me being half blinded with the effort of gliding past him whilst trying not to wheeze too loudly...


----------



## MacB (4 Feb 2010)

iLB said:


>



Ah, getting brave eh? you young guys always forget the embarassment factor. You may hammer us on the open road but at cafe/pub stops it can be payback time. Judging by how badly I can make my eldest squirm, without even trying, just think what could happen to you? A gentle start, something in a loud voice, across the room, calling you by name, getting everyones attention, just to check if it was the girl currently serving that you said was really hot? We can then move on from there, I'm not beyond making up outrageous lies with you at the focus

Thinking on it this might just be fun anyway


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2010)

Had a guy pull up just behind me in the ASL tonight, on a (what looked like) Spesh Sirrus. He shot off fast (I was on the MTB with spikes)...off I plod. The guy's going for it with the traffic, weaving in and out, and I just plod on (that's all I can do with those tyres).... can't match his speed on the flat....

He gets 50 metres out on the flat, then his luck runs out and the road starts to climb a long drag. By now I start gaining (whizz whizz clickety click)..... he's up out of the saddle, down again...I just keep plodding. I'm now gaining fast and scalp him, putting a good few hundred yards into him at this point. Next few traffic lights we're together, and he eventually pulls away in the traffic.

The MTB is sooo slow on the flat/downhill, but when gravity starts coming into play, it's a level playing field.

When is the ice going..... I need the quick bike back. Competitive me........nah


----------



## Tynan (11 Feb 2010)

five days off waiting on a new rear wheel

I was dynamite today, fast dynamite


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2010)

I was just getting to the top of my 6mph hill this morning,wheezing and struggling as normal when I see a guy on a mtb in front doing maybe 4mph,yes my 1st ever scalp uphill-success.
He looked fitter/slimmer than me too,his face was a picture of hurt


----------



## GrasB (11 Feb 2010)

fossyant said:


> He gets 50 metres out on the flat, then his luck runs out and *the road starts to climb a long drag*. By now I start gaining (whizz whizz clickety click)..... he's up out of the saddle, down again...I just keep plodding. I'm now gaining fast and scalp him, putting a good few hundred yards into him at this point. Next few traffic lights we're together, and he eventually pulls away in the traffic.


Said like true fixie rider... from what I can tell long shallowish inclines are our forte. I'm on a 45/13 gear with 650x23c tyres (85.2") so the geared boys can't play the down hill card either considering I can hit 165ppm


----------



## Tynan (11 Feb 2010)

never seen a fixie yet (on the commute that is) that I couldn't pass, they peak at about 20mph in my experience, granted they're mostly fashionistas

I've seen blokes on the FNRTTC on fixed that were plain scary


----------



## BentMikey (11 Feb 2010)

Tynan said:


> I've seen blokes on the FNRTTC on fixed that were plain scary



What's scary about them, they take naps in bus shelters?


----------



## Origamist (11 Feb 2010)

GrasB said:


> Said like true fixie rider... from what I can tell long shallowish inclines are our forte. I'm on a 45/13 gear with 650x23c tyres (85.2") so the geared boys can't play the down hill card either considering I can hit 165ppm



When I was a TT training we'd push 52/14, which is just shy of 100 GI. Now I prefer 44/17,16 or 15 on 700c.


----------



## Tynan (11 Feb 2010)

BentMikey said:


> What's scary about them, they take naps in bus shelters?



riding like they had all the gears, smooth and easy, including up Ditchling


----------



## hackbike 666 (11 Feb 2010)

Good god...I wish I was that fit.


----------



## Tynan (11 Feb 2010)

indeed, still, that's fixie rules init, a serene cool visage while your lungs and legs are about to explode


----------



## hackbike 666 (11 Feb 2010)

Im going to get one.....depending on whether I go on holiday next month....but I have quite a bit saved up so it should be possible soon.It's been ages since I rode a fixie and I have my eye on one in Evans.

Be great for the really early turns and I will try the Greentyre on that as well.


----------



## Tynan (11 Feb 2010)

I like the idea but i do use the gears plenty

And fixies are common as muck on my route, too many ridden by part timers too


----------



## hackbike 666 (11 Feb 2010)

Tynan said:


> I like the idea but i do use the gears plenty
> 
> And fixies are common as muck on my route, too many ridden by part timers too




True.I'd use it for just the earliest turns methinx.

I do remember asking the bloke in Martins Mart I think it was about a fixed wheel and he told me they were only for old men.Still it was in the late 70's.


----------



## MacB (11 Feb 2010)

Origamist said:


> When I was a TT training we'd push 52/14, which is just shy of 100 GI. Now I prefer 44/17,16 or 15 on 700c.



Light training then? I use a 60/11 so that I don't spin out going up hill


----------



## Keith Oates (11 Feb 2010)

Did you mean 11/60!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrasB (12 Feb 2010)

Origamist said:


> When I was a TT training we'd push 52/14, which is just shy of 100 GI. Now I prefer 44/17,16 or 15 on 700c.


Would you run 52/14 day in, day out though? That gearing on the fixie is what i run every day.


----------



## BentMikey (12 Feb 2010)

That makes me laugh with my 69". Still got to 38 downhill mind.


----------



## Origamist (12 Feb 2010)

GrasB said:


> Would you run 52/14 day in, day out though? That gearing on the fixie is what i run every day.



Hell no. For commuting it's mostly 44/16, (72GI), sometimes 44/15 (77GI) and for longer rides it's 44/17 (68GI). 

I'd never run your gear in London, GrasB as it compromises acceleration too much.


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2010)

Tynan said:


> never seen a fixie yet (on the commute that is) that I couldn't pass, they peak at about 20mph in my experience, granted they're mostly fashionistas



Cruise speed is 21-23 on 74" - going about 110 RPM at 23mph is where the power/leg speed get's me without wind assistance or gravity - i.e struggle to maintain any more speed at that RPM. Can't drop a gear and put in more power so that's where geared road bikes pull away. 

Wind assisted 25mph is OK. - downhill I can do about 32 at 160 rph, then my leg bearings start falling out.....


----------



## Origamist (12 Feb 2010)

A lot of people seem interested in their maximum cadence downhill - a better test of ability is trying to maintain a high cadence (115rpm say) on a medium gear over a significant distance (10 or 25 miles). I could never do a sub 25min 10 on 72", but could manage it "fine" on 90" +


----------



## Browser (12 Feb 2010)

I don't tend to get competitive, due to my commute being a pretty cyclist-free zone,especially at this time of year. Also, when I'm on my way home after a night shift I'm just glad to be able to stay awake and pedal


----------



## GrasB (12 Feb 2010)

Origamist said:


> Hell no. For commuting it's mostly 44/16, (72GI), sometimes 44/15 (77GI) and for longer rides it's 44/17 (68GI).
> 
> I'd never run your gear in London, GrasB as it compromises acceleration too much.


Oddly enough I find that the 650c fixie in that gear is only a little slower away from the mark than the Marin in a gear around 10" shorter. But also you're correct, I spend about 1.5 miles in the outskirts of Cambridge, besides that it's open & flowing roads. That is one of the reasons I maintain such a high ave speed, I don't actually need to slow down that often on my commutes.



Origamist said:


> A lot of people seem interested in their maximum cadence downhill - a better test of ability is trying to maintain a high cadence (115rpm say) on a medium gear over a significant distance (10 or 25 miles). I could never do a sub 25min 10 on 72", but could manage it "fine" on 90" +


While my average, or rather mean, cadence is 75-80ish on my commutes if you look at my modal average cadence it's typically in the 85-95 range. I know that I can sustain around 135ppm for long periods but really I don't want to sustain more than about 120ppm for extended periods if I'm wanting to do something other than rest for a few hours at the other end.


----------



## MacB (12 Feb 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> Did you mean 11/60!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



well we've been ignored Keith and the weirdest willy measuring contest I've ever encountered continues


----------



## trustysteed (12 Feb 2010)

MacB said:


> well we've been ignored Keith and the weirdest willy measuring contest I've ever encountered continues


girth v length?


----------



## Origamist (12 Feb 2010)

MacB said:


> well we've been ignored Keith and the weirdest willy measuring contest I've ever encountered continues



MacB - just for you, here's my 60Ter. Girth or length is not problem due to the size of my oval ring...


----------



## MacB (12 Feb 2010)

Origamist said:


> MacB - just for you, here's my 60Ter. Girth or length is not problem due to the size of my oval ring...



Mate, that's awesome, fugly, but awesome


----------



## BentMikey (12 Feb 2010)

Ah, that's as much of a cheating 60t as this:


----------



## Tynan (12 Feb 2010)

fossyant said:


> Cruise speed is 21-23 on 74" - going about 110 RPM at 23mph is where the power/leg speed get's me without wind assistance or gravity - i.e struggle to maintain any more speed at that RPM. Can't drop a gear and put in more power so that's where geared road bikes pull away.
> 
> Wind assisted 25mph is OK. - downhill I can do about 32 at 160 rph, then my leg bearings start falling out.....



you're quicker than most foss clearly but makes my point none the less, there is a top end without making the slow end silly


----------



## GrasB (13 Feb 2010)

From what 'fashion' fixies I've seen most are gears in the mid to high 60" range. At 70" 100ppm = about 20mph but the riders of those bikes can't really handle holding more than kinda cadence for long periods so are limited to 19-20mph cruise. 

Personally I've geared my bike to the road conditions, there's very few times I need to drop to below 10mph around here, gradients don't get above 5% for very long, so I can climb & descend with out the really silly cadences.


----------



## Origamist (24 Feb 2010)

I get another mention on the SCR thread over at BikeRadar (not a "man mountain" description this time, just "tall" - it must be the fitted gilet that shaves a stone off me) as I too pulled up behind the guy in the American football helmet at Balham and must have passed _Citizen Smith_ and his roadies on the way up to Clapham South. 

I find it strangely addictive to read about all the people who race along my commute. I'm almost tempted to dig up my old C+ password and join the thread...



> _Citizen Smith_
> What's the FCN modifiier for an American Football Helmet?! Chap rolled up beside me at Balham crossroads with it on - had to double-take, safety conscious or what?!
> 
> Always remember in SCR there is always a bigger fish that you. Coming down Balham Hill towards the petrol station (heading north), was stuck behind two roadies - decided to give some beans before the rise up to Clapham South...*I take both their scalps only for a tall SSer to take me in a triple pass manoeveur. He then proceeded to power up the hill and showed good pace all the way to Stockwell where we parted to company. I had to dig deep just to keep him in my sights. Chapeau to you sir*.



http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12575770&start=17060


----------



## MacB (24 Feb 2010)

Ah, come on O, you just wanted to slot in your triple pass scalp somehow


----------



## Origamist (24 Feb 2010)

MacB said:


> Ah, come on O, you just wanted to slot in your triple pass scalp somehow



I must be a sort of _La Longue Carabine _of Tooting Bec_..._

Scalped any slugs or snails in the wet weather, MacB


----------



## iLB (24 Feb 2010)

are you sure you are not the author of the citizen smith post matt?


----------



## Origamist (24 Feb 2010)

iLB said:


> are you sure you are not the author of the citizen smith post matt?



Damn - found out! I knew I should not have put Tooting South London in the location field with a Trotskyist alias...


----------

